# Supprimer un album synchronisé d'iTunes à iPad



## Kayluna (17 Août 2015)

Coucou,
il y a quelques jours, j'ai crée un dossier dans lequel j'ai mis des photos. J'ai mis le dossier de mon MBP 15 pouce acheté en 2013 à mon iPad air 2. Tout va bien.

Le problème, c'est que je n'arrive pas à supprimer ce dossier de mon iPad. J'ai suivi les instructions de cette page https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4236. Bien qu'elle date de 2014, c'est la seule page que j'ai trouvé. 

Savez comment supprimer un dossier synchronisé d'iTunes à l'iPad?

J'espère que vous avez compris,

Merci,

Kayluna


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

Tu supprimes la synchronisation depuis iTune...
Ou alors tu fais un appuie long sur l'album, puis la petite croix en haut à gauche pour supprimer...


----------

